# Guard bees are doing their job



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

Well i know the guard bees are doing their job. I kept seeing a large bumblebee hanging around the hive trying to find a way to rob the hive. Well monday i noticed the dead bumblebee on the ground below the entrance.. It must have tried to get in to rob and the guard bees took care of it.. now they just need to take care of the large yellow jacket looking wasp that has been hanging around the hive looking for honey or sugar syrup..


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

i found a dead bumblebee too, right below one of my hive entrances. i also found a bee crawling on the stones under one of my hives that had guts trailing out behind it... must've stung something to protect its hive.

way ta go bees!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

DH killed a bumble trying his best to get into a hive.. The bees were working hard to keep the "Giant" out but he didn't give up. Dh brushed him away twice and he came back so he just helped the bees out and finished him off...


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

well, i guess he, too, qualifies as a guard bee then lol


----------



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

When i went to open the hive this past friday, I found 2 more dead bumblebee's infront of the entrance. There was also a large wasp flying around the entrance.. i'm sure he'll get wacked by the bees soon too. I think perhaps they have been attracted to the hive by the front entrance feeder i started using. I had been using a top feeder which was protected by the empty top brood chamber and cover, but that doesnt fit now that I have put the frames in the top brood box. Of course the front end feeder is a pain to fill, you have to be right infront of the hive, pullit out, (which they seem to keep propalising it in) fill it then put it back in. they dont like me messing around with the entrance...


----------

